
Alexis Ohanian: hustle porn is one of the most toxic dangerous things in tech - NN88
https://www.businessinsider.com/reddit-alexis-ohanian-hustle-porn-toxic-dangerous-thing-in-tech-2018-11
======
WalterSear
Don't listen to successful people.

They don't have the problems that you have.

